# Paphs and Phrags, so far...



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

*Paphiopedilum:
*
_hainanense _ (‘Lilac Mist’ x ‘Dancer’)
_fairrieanum_ (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
_venustum_ forma _album_ (‘Tessara’ x ‘Jade’)
_barbigerum_ (‘Tom Thumb’ x ‘Select’)
_charlesworthii_ 
_malipoense_
_jackii_

Saint Swithin (philippinense ‘Select’ x rothschildianum ‘Mont Millais’)
Moustache (St. Swithin ‘Goldglow’ x philippinense #4 ‘Snowy’)
Iantha Stage (sukhakulli ‘Freckles’ x rothschildianum ‘Misselthrush’)
Susan Booth (rothschildianum ‘Whitethroat’ x gardnerii) – gardnerii is a syn. of praestans?
Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum)

Mem. Rex Van Delden (armeniacum x Lady Isabel)
Golddollar (primulinum x armeniacum var. markii album)
Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
Shun Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)
Fanaticum (micranthum ‘Wild Rose’ x malipoense ‘Tracery’)
Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii ‘Sandy’ x malipoense ‘Stuart’)
Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum)
In Charm Handel (delenatii x hangianum)
Uneme (S. Gratix ‘Kerry’ x delenatii ‘Sandy’)
NR?? (Armeni White ‘Tinto’ x S. Gratrix ‘Dazzler’)
NR?? (wardii x Conco-bellatulum ‘Speckled Sun’)
Soulageanum (concolor ‘Buttercream’ x fairreanum ‘Emily’)
Westpointense (callosum x bellatulum)
Karl Ploberger (hangianum x bellatulum)
Wössner Vietnam Love (vietnamense x micranthum)
Curtia (dayanum ‘Owslebury’ x curtii ‘Winchester’)
NR?? (Raisin Jack ‘Nice One’ x argus ‘Hilsea’)
Venus Legend (purpurescens x venustum var. pardinum) – Ratcliffe say purpurescens is syn. virens.
Tinfire (purpurescens ‘Pink Edge’ x charlesworthii ‘Wubben’)

Snow Saint (White Legacy x St. Ouen’s Bay)

NOID Coloratum hybrid 1
NOID Coloratum hybrid 2

*Phragmipedium:*

_pearcei_ 'Eagle'

Andean Fire [besseae ('Mont Millais' 4N x 'Franz Glanz' 4N) 'Firebird' x lindleyanum]
Bel Royal (Memoria Dick Clements ‘Jersery’ x Sorcerer’s Apprentice)
Don Wimber 'Pink Coral'
Ouaisne (dalessandroi x Eric Young ‘Mont Millais’ AM/RHS 4N) 
Plemont (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi)
Pulchellum (Grande x Sedenii)
Saint Peters ‘Cornish Cream’ (Eric Young x longifolium)
Silver Rose (Saint Ouen (using besseae var flavum) x Hanne Popow ‘Isle of Jersery’)


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2008)

oke: You're just past the early stages of addiction, going into the intermediate phase! Congrats - nice start!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you located in UK?


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

Most of these are seedlings that are still quite small... I'm hesitant to add too many more until these 'grow up' to their full size and I can see how much room I have left!

I seem to struggle with the green strap leaved Paphs, but the mottled leaf ones seem to like me. And the Phrags appear to be doing well. So I am happy!


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Are you located in UK?



Yep, I'm about 10 minutes from Ratcliffe. See, I didn't start out to collect Paphs or Phrags, but having them right under your nose means that they sort of creep in without really realising it. Its only very recently that I have consciously decided to add some more specific plants.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2008)

If I lived 10 minutes from the Richard's I hate to think of what my house and bank account would look like! :drool:


----------



## shakkai (Aug 13, 2008)

At the moment, I'm a bit too pre-occupied with the Neos...

It probably helps that I am more fond of the primary cross, novelty Paphs than the standard complex ones. But then there are the Phrags... can't get enough of them!! Its just a matter of patience waiting for divisions to be available.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2008)

Ratcliffe was one of the first suppliers of my paphs and phrags from when they were aligned w/ World of Orchids in Kissimee. Which is probably why I wrote Richard's above instead of Paul and Mary Phillips!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought I should update this to include those new additions!

_Updated list as of 21 December 2008:_

*Species Paphiopedilum*:

Paph hainanense (‘Lilac Mist’ x ‘Dancer’)
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph venustum forma album (‘Tessara’ x ‘Jade’)
Paph charlesworthii (Hybrid or line bred?)
Paph malipoense
Paph jackii
Paph concolor var. striatum
Paph godefroyae var. leucochilum (‘Winchester’ x ‘Arabic’)
Paph primulinum (NOT ??Pinocchio or Avalon Mist. Most likely)
Paph wardii var alba (‘In Charm’ x self)
Paph henryanum ‘Pink Panther’
Paph vietnamense

*Primary (or near) cross hybrids*:

Saint Swithin (philippinense ‘Select’ x rothschildianum ‘Mont Millais’)
Iantha Stage (sukhakulli ‘Freckles’ x rothschildianum ‘Misselthrush’)
Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum)
Kee Chin Lim (malipoense ‘Tracery’ x platyphyllum ‘Ruth Kennedy’)
Saint Pinot ‘Halo’ (St. Swithin ‘Longbarrow’ x Pinocchio ‘Halo’)
Saint Armel (St. Swithin x armeniacum)
Wössner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum)
NR?? (Lady Isabel ‘CS’ x vietnamense)
NR?? (Lady Isabel ‘#1’ x niveum ‘Snowflake’)
Mem. Rex Van Delden (armeniacum x Lady Isabel)
Golddollar (primulinum x armeniacum var. markii album)
Summer Ice (primulinum x emersonii)
Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
Shun Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)
Fanaticum (micranthum ‘Wild Rose’ x malipoense ‘Tracery’)
Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii ‘Sandy’ x malipoense ‘Stuart’)
Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum)
In Charm Handel (delenatii x hangianum)
Uneme (S. Gratix ‘Kerry’ x delenatii ‘Sandy’)
NR?? (Armeni White ‘Tinto’ x S. Gratrix ‘Dazzler’)
NR?? (wardii x Conco-bellatulum ‘Speckled Sun’)
Christiana Richards (Conco-bellatulum ‘Butterball’ x malipoense ‘Legionnaire’)
Soulageanum (concolor ‘Buttercream’ x fairreanum ‘Emily’)
NR. (concolor 'Tupfel' x Jac Flash 'F.G.')
Pisar (concolor var. kunburi x delenatii)
Westpointense (callosum x bellatulum)
Karl Ploberger (hangianum x bellatulum)
Chapmanii (bellatulum x curtisii)
Wössner Vietnam Love (vietnamense x micranthum)
Curtia (dayanum ‘Owslebury’ x curtisii ‘Winchester’)
NR?? (Raisin Jack ‘Nice One’ x argus ‘Hilsea’)
Venus Legend (purpurescens x venustum var. pardinum) –Ratcliffe say the purpurescens is a syn. of virens.
Tinfire (purpurescens ‘Pink Edge’ x charlesworthii ‘Wubben’)

*Complex hybrids*:
Snow Saint (White Legacy x St. Ouen’s Bay)
Coloratum hybrid 1 – Simile?? Lost tag.
Coloratum hybrid 2 - appletonianum something....
NOID

*Phrag hybrids*:

Andean Fire [(besseae 'Mont Millais' 4n x besseae 'Franz Glanz' 4n) x lindleyanum]
Bel Royal (Memoria Dick Clements ‘Jersery’ x Sorcerer’s Apprentice)
Don Wimber 'Pink Coral' (besseae x Eric Young)
Hanne Popow (schlimii x besseae forma flavum)
La Houguette (Beauport 4n x dalessandroi)
Plemont (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi)
Pulchellum (Grande x Sedenii)
Saint Peters ‘Cornish Cream’ (Eric Young x longifolium) 
Silver Rose (Saint Ouen (using besseae var flavum) x Hanne Popow ‘Isle of Jersery’)
NR. (Silver Rose ‘Pick n Mix’ x besseae forma flavum)
Flask of: Eric Young (longifolium ‘Expression’ x besseae var flavum)

*Phrag species*:

Phrag pearcei
Phrag besseae ‘Elizabeth’
Phrag besseae forma flavum


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2008)

Ut oh..you're in trouble now! No turning back. You are hooked!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 23, 2008)

And still growing...!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2008)

We have very similar tastes in slippers. Now all you need is some cyps!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

I have one... I haven't killed it yet, but I also didn't manage to bloom it either. I have plenty of space for things like that - so if I can be successful with this one, then I may get a few more. Recommendations?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2008)

Many of the cyp hybrids [frosch in De., etc] are really very hardy and tolerant of temp extremes.


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 23, 2008)

Not only are the Cyps tolerant of temp extremes, they require at least 3 months of winter to grow properly. If they don't get it they will either grow progressively weaker each year, or not grow at all. If you can't give them the required winter outdoors (or don't have space outdoors), then 3 or 4 months in the fridge veggie crisper (in a heavy-duty ziplock bag) should do the trick.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

There is nice selection of Frosch hybrids available at a nursery here that I know of... Some of them are quite appealing! I will have to see what I should get in Spring.

http://www.rareplants.co.uk/prodtype.asp?s=t874nY252515&strParents=&CAT_ID=94&numRecordPosition=1


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2008)

Cyp Emil seems very easy.


----------



## British Bulldog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmmm
I see a certain person is driving too fast...............10mins to us!!!!!!
more like 15.........still the wind is often in the west!!!!!!!!!!!
only joking??
P


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2008)

You're not speeding unless you get caught! :evil:


----------



## shakkai (Dec 29, 2008)

Its 60mph limit most of the way!!! (used to be all 60 except for the little bit up to Marwell, until, that is, they decided that Main Road should be a 30!)

I won't agree with too fast, but possibly *too often*!?! :rollhappy:

I never meant to have so many Paphs!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, it looks like I won't be waiting until Spring... :crazy: a good friend of mine surprised me with the following Christmas gift: :rollhappy:

Cypripedium formosanum
Cypripedium Gisela
Cypripedium guttatum Pale
Cypripedium Maria
Cypripedium Siggi


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2008)

Very good friend!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Time for another update!! New plants are in *bold*

My prized new update is vietnamense alba. It was at the Bournmouth Orchid Society 50th Anniversary sale. I was there early on Saturday judging, and couldn't pass this up for the price... much less than I have seen it for elsewhere!!


Updated list as of 23 February 2009:

Species Paphiopedilum:

Paph hainanense (‘Lilac Mist’ x ‘Dancer’)
Paph fairrieanum (‘Will Scarlet’ x ‘#1’)
Paph venustum forma album (‘Tessara’ x ‘Jade’)
Paph charlesworthii (Hybrid or line bred?)
Paph malipoense
Paph jackii
Paph concolor var. striatum
Paph godefroyae var. leucochilum (‘Winchester’ x ‘Arabic’)
Paph primulinum (NOT ??Pinocchio or Avalon Mist. Most likely)
Paph wardii var alba (‘In Charm’ x self)
Paph henryanum ‘Pink Panther’
Paph vietnamense *x 6*
*Paph vietnamense alba*
*Paph tigrinum*
*Paph tranlienianum*
*Paph druryii*
*Paph herrmannii*
*Paph emersonii*

Primary (or near) cross hybrids:

Saint Swithin (philippinense ‘Select’ x rothschildianum ‘Mont Millais’)
Iantha Stage (sukhakulli ‘Freckles’ x rothschildianum ‘Misselthrush’)
Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum)
Kee Chin Lim (malipoense ‘Tracery’ x platyphyllum ‘Ruth Kennedy’)
*Benedikt (St. Swithin x vietnamense)*
Saint Pinot ‘Halo’ (St. Swithin ‘Longbarrow’ x Pinocchio ‘Halo’)
Saint Armel (St. Swithin x armeniacum)
Wössner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum)
Wössner Vietnam Love (vietnamense x micranthum)
NR?? (Lady Isabel ‘CS’ x vietnamense)
NR?? (Lady Isabel ‘#1’ x niveum ‘Snowflake’)
Mem. Rex Van Delden (armeniacum x Lady Isabel)
Golddollar (primulinum x armeniacum var. markii album)
Summer Ice (primulinum x emersonii)
Envy Green (malipoense x primulinum)
Shun Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)
Fanaticum (micranthum ‘Wild Rose’ x malipoense ‘Tracery’)
Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii ‘Sandy’ x malipoense ‘Stuart’)
Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum)
In Charm Handel (delenatii x hangianum)
Uneme (S. Gratix ‘Kerry’ x delenatii ‘Sandy’)
NR?? (Armeni White ‘Tinto’ x S. Gratrix ‘Dazzler’)
NR?? (wardii x Conco-bellatulum ‘Speckled Sun’)
Christiana Richards (Conco-bellatulum ‘Butterball’ x malipoense ‘Legionnaire’)
Soulageanum (concolor ‘Buttercream’ x fairreanum ‘Emily’)
NR. (concolor 'Tupfel' x Jac Flash 'F.G.')
Pisar (concolor var. kunburi x delenatii)
Westpointense (callosum x bellatulum)
Karl Ploberger (hangianum x bellatulum)
Chapmanii (bellatulum x curtisii)
Curtia (dayanum ‘Owslebury’ x curtisii ‘Winchester’)
NR?? (Raisin Jack ‘Nice One’ x argus ‘Hilsea’)
Tinfire (purpurescens ‘Pink Edge’ x charlesworthii ‘Wubben’)

Complex hybrids:
Snow Saint (White Legacy x St. Ouen’s Bay)
NOID

Phrag hybrids:

Andean Fire [(besseae 'Mont Millais' 4n x besseae 'Franz Glanz' 4n) x lindleyanum]
Bel Royal (Memoria Dick Clements ‘Jersery’ x Sorcerer’s Apprentice)
Don Wimber 'Pink Coral' (besseae x Eric Young)
Hanne Popow (schlimii x besseae forma flavum)
La Houguette (Beauport 4n x dalessandroi)
Plemont (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi)
Pulchellum (Grande x Sedenii)
Saint Peters ‘Cornish Cream’ (Eric Young x longifolium)
Silver Rose (Saint Ouen (using besseae var flavum) x Hanne Popow ‘Isle of Jersery’)
NR. (Silver Rose ‘Pick n Mix’ x besseae forma flavum)
Flask of: Eric Young (longifolium ‘Expression’ x besseae var flavum)

Phrag species:

Phrag pearcei
*Phrag besseae*
Phrag besseae ‘Elizabeth’
Phrag besseae forma flavum


----------



## Elena (Feb 23, 2009)

shakkai said:


> Time for another update!! New plants are in *bold*
> 
> My prized new update is vietnamense alba. It was at the Bournmouth Orchid Society 50th Anniversary sale. I was there early on Saturday judging, and couldn't pass this up for the price... much less than I have seen it for elsewhere!!



Nice! When will it be ready to divide? oke:


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, it is two growths... but they are SO LITTLE! I had a poke around, and they appear to be connected, so they are the same plant, and not just two tiny seedlings potted up together.

If they grow well, it may be that it could be divided in a couple of years... want to put your name on a list?:rollhappy:


----------



## Elena (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, if in a few years time a piece of it falls off during re-potting that you won't mind parting with then, yes, I'd love to be considered


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 23, 2009)

You have no idea how jealous I am of your vietnamense album! Nice list!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

I wasn't expecting to find something like that at the show. Possibly the London Orchid Show coming up next month... but this was simply a case of being in the right place at the right time! Its funny, as I didn't read the label on them at first. I was looking at some helenae, and this was right next to them. I almost didn't notice it!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice additions!!! And a great friend...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

shakkai said:


> My prized new update is *vietnamense alba*. It was at the Bournmouth Orchid Society 50th Anniversary sale. I was there early on Saturday judging, and couldn't pass this up for the price... much less than I have seen it for elsewhere!!


R U sure?


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

Shannan I do not want to know what you will bring back home from Dresden next fall.... 

Where did you get the Paph. tigrinum from? This one and xherrmannii are on the very top pf my wish list (but difficult to get them in Switzerland )


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Good deal then. Very expensive?


----------



## shakkai (Feb 23, 2009)

Ramón, See my PM....


----------

